# Ipad mini et GPS ?



## Bombigolo (3 Janvier 2014)

bonjour
j'envisage l'achat d'un ipad mini pour un usage "classique" , net , mail
et à l'occasion aimerait pouvoir m'en servir comme GPS sur une moto ,
avec son écran , ce serait le top .

La fonction GPS est elle présente sur le mini de base ( wifi ) ou faut il prendre le 3G ?

Possédant un Iphone , pourrais 'je partager la connexion de celui ci pour 
l'utilisation GPS de l'Ipad de base ?

merci


----------



## samsand31 (3 Janvier 2014)

La puce GPS n est que sur la version cellular.


----------



## Bombigolo (3 Janvier 2014)

Ok merci
et pour le partage de connexion , c'est possible sur le modèle wifi ?


----------



## samsand31 (4 Janvier 2014)

Pas pour le GPS juste la data


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Janvier 2014)

Merci encore


----------

